# Organic flower nutrients?



## hero4u2b (Nov 4, 2011)

:angrywife:  Hey all you organic growers, I am useing FFOF soil and I was wondering, instead of using a chemcial nute such as Tiger Bloom ( which seem to burn my plants even at low dose's) is there any kind of organic flowering nute? I have been using my Big bloom and my plants seem to love it and I am trying to keep it as organic as possible and do not want to destroy the living microbs that exsist in the soil.. Thanks you guys.. Hero


----------



## Alistair (Nov 4, 2011)

Earth Juice is great stuff and is 100% organic.  I used to use the Fox Farm line of fertilizers, and yes, they can be harsh at times, and make sure the pH is adjusted  properly.  Not only is Earth Juice much gentler than the inorganic nutes, you shouldn't have to adjust the pH; it should be self-adjusting.  I don 't pH up anymore and the plants are always happy. Try Earth Juice, you'll be gald you did.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 4, 2011)

I've never used it, but I think Tiger Bloom is essentially organic and loaded with microbial life.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Alistair, I checked them out and very affordable and organic. I am new around here and on my 2nd grow and I love that FFOF soil with a lil dolomite lime and perlite added as was suggested to me.. My plants love it. It just seems any time Ive added anything BUT the big bloom they show signs of burn or discolaration. I am trying to keep it as organic as possible and wanted to do some flower nutes but didnt want to burn my babys.. Thanks..  Thanks BBfan but no. the Tiger bloom is not organic. I know the FF lineup is good stuff my plants just dont like it. I think it is because there is already bat guano. sea kelp. earthworm castings in the FFOF soil and it is just too much for them.  Thanks you guys.   Hero


----------



## BBFan (Nov 4, 2011)

Hero-  This is from the Fox Farms website:



			
				Fox Farms said:
			
		

> Ready to bloom? Tiger Bloom® makes it happen. This is an ultra-potent, fast-acting, high-phosphorus fertilizer with just enough nitrogen to sustain healthy, vigorous green growth during flowering. The low pH keeps it stable and ensures that the micronutrients will be available when plants need them. In addition to containing critical trace minerals, we brew our liquid fertilizer with earthworm castings and kelp meal for a biologically active formula.



Naturally occuring minerals- those not derived directly from plant or animal matter, are not considered "organic".  But they are no less "natural" than guano or kelp.  We tend to get hung up on the word _organic_.

Like I said, I've never used it, but it seems like a good product based on it's ingredients and I personally wouldn't be afraid to use it in an "organic" grow.  Like greensand, Azomite, rock phosphate, etc.  None of them are "organic", but they all contain essential minerals for an organic grow.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 4, 2011)

Its scares me.. It burned my first grow.. even in small quanitys.. I went to the hydro store and found some Happy frog organic stuff.. Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## Alistair (Nov 4, 2011)

It's good you found a fertilizer.  Keep in mind you can hurt plants with organic nutes too.  If you give too much inorganic fertilizer it can be flushed out. Organic nutes tend not to be water soluble, and therefore can't be flushed out in case of overdose.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 4, 2011)

I was looking for the Earth Juice Bloom Alistair but all they had were gallon jugs at $29.00 so I decided to pass on it... I probobly have over $200.00 worth of FF products in a closet in which I only use the Big Bloom on ocassion.. Well I used their Kangeroots and Microbe but only calls for those a few times during a whole grow.  I bought the Happy frog with hopes that my plants will like it and it isnt just another waste of $. Thanks for your input Alistair.. Much Appreciated.  Hero


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2011)

I make my own flowering tea using bat guanos and molasses. Sometimes some ec depending on the plant.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting PC,  in the store I go to I did see various bags of peruvian Bat guano. Mexican Bat guano ect. I wish I was more of an oganic grower, One day hopefully.. I really dont have a yard to do composts nor room to be mixing stuff up.. I do use the FFOF which claims to be organic.. Its a bit pricey but for now I dont mine.. Thanks for your input PCduck.. Hero


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 11, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hero-  This is from the Fox Farms website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



420% correct and great explanation. +rep

I've gotten away from using the term 'organic' and really prefer *natural*:icon_smile: 

IDK, but it seems many, especially inexperienced growers, figure that if something is not labeled organic it must be chemical and that is not necessarily the case.

Just need to use common sense when reading the labels and stuff.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

Good post Wetdog. A rock? probably organic..ha.
I sure like the EWC's thank you again for that suggestion.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 11, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> 420% correct and great explanation. +rep
> 
> I've gotten away from using the term 'organic' and really prefer *natural*:icon_smile:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Wetdog.  I think the other thing many growers fear is that if you use anything other than "organic" fertilizers, you'll be killing microbial life in masses!  And that's simply not true.  I like it: Natural.


----------

